# So...



## KittyVentura

...this is a secret on Facebook and very early days... but got these today...

Looks like we're expecting another little bundle towards the end of March next year. Wasn't expecting to fall on our first month TTC but am IMMENSELY happy.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







5.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 152









6.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 146


----------



## Lellow

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!

WOW!!!

Congrats Jemma - So bloody happy for you :happydance:

Awww you must be on :cloud9:


----------



## mumandco

Congratulations x x


----------



## Wiggler

Huge congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## whoops

Oh wow - congratulations!

Love the variety of tests as well - I did the exact same thing last year. Bought three different brands 'just to be sure' :haha:


----------



## pinklizzy

Wow! Massive congratulations!!!


----------



## MissCurly

woop woop! many congrats. well done little swimmers


----------



## ttc_lolly

Oh wow! Huge congrats :hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks guys.

Yeah Hasna, I really am sublimely happy. I've thought I've seen hints of lines for a few days but couldn't get them on camera... then got these today which I don;t think I can argue with.

Now I just have to deal with Ian's inflated ego while he walks about calling himself the "procreator" again lol xx


----------



## charli87

aww congratulations!!


----------



## Natsku

Congrats!


----------



## Laura_M

Woohoo congrats!


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Yay congrats!!!!! :) :)


----------



## Lellow

Im so jel - Thats it, me, hubby, tonight....we're gettin it ooooooooooooooon :haha:


----------



## bumpy_j

congratulations! :cloud9:


----------



## KittyVentura

Put NERD Lapdance on. Makes you shag like porn stars. True story xx


----------



## starlight2801

Woo Hoo! Congratulations Kitty, very happy for you :happydance: xx


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: yeaaaaaaahhhhhhhh :dance: :dance: sooo pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## starlight2801

KittyVentura said:


> Put NERD Lapdance on. Makes you shag like porn stars. True story xx

Tune!!!


----------



## Hayley90

KittyVentura said:


> Put NERD Lapdance on. Makes you shag like porn stars. True story xx

This is SO true



:blush:


----------



## Lellow

KittyVentura said:


> Put NERD Lapdance on. Makes you shag like porn stars. True story xx

Downloading....:blush:


----------



## KittyVentura

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AfMGHTQxVA

Seriously. I bet 15 mins after you all watch this you're either shagging or masterbating... ;) xxx


----------



## charlotte-xo

eeeeeeek!! youve been busy :winkwink: a massive congratulations !! :happydance:

<3


----------



## fides

congratulations!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Congratulations!


----------



## xnmd1

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sapphire1

Congratulations! Am v. jealous :laugh2: x x


----------



## Mrs IKW

Wowzers! Thats totally amazing news and massive congratulations.... P.s. I am uncannily good at predicting sex of baby right from the off and I predict a GIRL! :) (i've not been wrong so far!)


----------



## mrsthomas623

Congrats!!!


----------



## KayBea

Gongrats hun :)

xx


----------



## CarlyP

Congratulations x


----------



## Red Rose

Oh my gosh, congratulations!! :hugs: xx


----------



## Gen79

Oh wow congratulations!!! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Miss Wright

Congrats! That will be a lovely age gap :flower:


----------



## elephant29

:happydance::happydance:

Welcome to the club!

Woo hoo.

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

woooo congratulations

:wohoo:​


----------



## neadyda

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## mmlovepink

congratulations hun. have a healthy nine months x


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :D


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------



## Dizzy321

congratulations :yipee:


----------



## jackiea85

Congratulations! xx


----------



## x Michelle x

Congrats!! :)


----------



## bathbabe

congratulations x


----------



## xemmax

I really am so happy for you! Fin is going to be a big brother - oh my god! Congratulations to your lovely expanding family xxxx


----------



## BeesKnees

Congrats on your :bfp: !!!


----------



## ann89

Congrats!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks guys. Feel very excited this morning. 

Em... I know.It's mad. I can't imagine Fin being a big anything... except a big mess maker.

I'm gonna guess that this one is a girl xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

That'd be cool if you were having a girl! One of each :cloud9:

Arghhh I better get myself off these BFP announcements ASAP... slightly jealous, overwhelming urge to go get my coil removed now... :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Hahahaha. Do it. All the cool kids are ;) Xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Haha well in that case... :cool:


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations :D


----------



## Mumof42009

Congrats x


----------



## KimmyB

Congratulations!!x


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats x


----------



## NG09

Congratulations x


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks guys. Did a digi today and got it there in words which is always nice. Does anyone know if you can baby wear (a 23lb lump in an Ergo - front & back carry) in early pregnancy? Might be a silly question... xx


----------



## Lydiarose

Ahhh hun congrats angel! xx


----------



## Lydiarose

p.s this is our sexy song hahaha! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdd73ofVZYI


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats lil lady!! :D


----------



## FragileDoll

Wohoo, congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months to you, hun. :flower:


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Lovely news, massive congrats! Have a h&h nine months :hugs:

I'm so broody again :hissy:


----------



## swalumni

Congrats!


----------



## FaiiryDustt

congratulations, i hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:bfp:

V xxx


----------

